# Putting together First Aid/Medicine kit - what do I need?



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 19, 2013)

I will be as newbie as they come with owning goats in about 11 more weeks. I am getting dwarf/pygmy mix babies 

Other than the usual (fence, pen, food..) what medical supplies should I have on hand? I have a chicken medicine bag - but would like to have some goat medicines for those emergencies/illnesses that seem to appear for no reason at times. 

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thermometer - will tell you if your goat has a fever when it is showing symptoms of being sick
A broad-spectrum antibiotic
A permethrin-based fly spray
CD/T vaccine (probably won't need it until next year, though, if the breeder already gave them their shots)
Three dewormers, one from each class (ivermectin, levamisole, fenbendazole)

Really that's all my 'main' stuff I have for my sheep. Goats aren't much different. More experienced goatherders may have more in their medicine box.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Thermometer - will tell you if your goat has a fever when it is showing symptoms of being sick
> A broad-spectrum antibiotic
> A permethrin-based fly spray
> CD/T vaccine (probably won't need it until next year, though, if the breeder already gave them their shots)
> ...


I have:
Pen G
Thiamine
Duramycin
CD antitoxin (not the vaccine)
tetanus antitoxin (not the vaccine)
Tylan 200
topical antibiotic of some kind
Epinephrine
Bo-Se, but that is only because I have alot of new kids every spring and we are selenium defiecient 

Also vet wrap, guaze pads, and blood stop powder.

I live close to a tractor supply, have many friends with goats and we share drugs in emergencies, and I have the home number of my vet. Basically I keep drugs that will hopefully keep the goat alive until I can reach the vet.


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7445


----------



## LBFarms (Feb 22, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good list. In addition, I would add Electrolytes, weak kid tube feeder ( a life saver), Betadine, Oxytocin (at kidding time), Injectable Vita B complex, Baking soda (very important in case of bloat) ,Syringes (including a drenching syringe) & needles & suturing kits (Have not use the sutures on a goat yet but I sewed a chicken's head back on & she's doing great.)


----------



## babsbag (Feb 22, 2013)

LBFarms said:
			
		

> babsbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good additions. Pray I never need the tube feeder or the sutures. You would never know I used to be an EMT. 

I do have the elctrolytes, the baking soda, the vit-b, syringes, and betadine. I don't know if my vet would give me the Oxytocin to have on hand or not. There has been a few times that it might have been nice. I have a doe that does they hypocalcemia thing and her labor is looong. I don't breed her anymore.

A calcium drench would be good to if you don't have guaranteed access to an emergency vet.


----------

